# Listeria Outbreak



## DanMcG (Mar 10, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...state-listeria-outbreak-linked-to-cheese.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2017)

Interesting, but I've never heard of that brand of cheese.

It must be sold in specialty stores.

Al


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 10, 2017)

I think its a small artisan creamery in the NYC area


more info
https://www.cdc.gov/listeria/outbreaks/soft-cheese-03-17/index.html


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Interesting, but I've never heard of that brand of cheese.
> 
> It must be sold in specialty stores.
> 
> Al


No reason you'd know of them in FL, Al, unless you frequent New England:  they produce in NY and only distribute throughout the state, MA, and CT, if you looked at their website.  This is the same nastiness that shut down Blue Bell ice cream and killed/sickened folks a couple of years ago from their products in Texas and beyond.


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2017)

Dan Thank You I sent it to my kids in Mass.

Richie


----------

